
Own Your Own Micro-ISV: DotNetInvoice is For Sale - rwalling
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2008/04/29/own-your-own-micro-isv-dotnetinvoice-is-for-sale/
======
dshah
The kinds of people that could do something meaningful with this (i.e. raise
revenues/profits) are likely also the type of people that have their own ideas
and the ability to pursue them.

Rob seems like a good guy, but this is a tough sell. I wish him luck.

